# Preventive visits



## maine4me (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a check list or guidance for auditing preventive visits? I pulled the guidelines off the AAP, and AAFP sites for various exams. I still am not sure if these guidelines are just recommended inclusions for preventive exams or if all categories should be included based on age group.  I would appreciate any guidance.


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 27, 2012)

maine4me said:


> Does anyone have a check list or guidance for auditing preventive visits? I pulled the guidelines off the AAP, and AAFP sites for various exams. I still am not sure if these guidelines are just recommended inclusions for preventive exams or if all categories should be included based on age group.  I would appreciate any guidance.



I use the carrier guidelines for Preventive Visits, most carriers have a medical policy or guideline, otherwise I default to what you are using.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maine4me (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, Roxanne.

Can you tell me if the guidelines under AAP and AAFP, does everything have to be included in the preventive visit or are these just recommendations?   If all of these items must be addressed I am sure our doctors are far below the required elements for a preventive visit.


----------

